# crypt cordata rosanervig *great news*



## jazzlvr123

Hello, everyone No one i live with is into aquatic plants so i have to tell someone lol so i just went to turn the light off of a CRS tank of mine this evening when I took a look at my crypt cordata rosanervig (obtained from Ian) rooted in ADA aquasoil Hiding by some wood in the shady area of my tank when I found a Huge beautiful new leaf growing out of it with very big bright beautiful yellow veins running down the leaf I was sooo HAPPY!!! I have been keeping this plant for a good 11 months now and this is by far the most beautiful and most prominent veining my plant has produced, this plant had always been a huge favorite of mine but now it has turned into a totally beautiful show plant all just because of one leaf yay, I'm getting a new camera in a couple days so ill post a pic soon asap


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

What are the tank conditions? Low light / low nutrients?


----------



## AaronT

I finally noticed two runner on mine several months later. The runners have the whitish veins, but the mother plant does not....go figure?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I saw some c. cordata roseniverg at ECS that blew me away. Jims got pics on his camera. Wait till
he posts them up.


----------



## jazzlvr123

Ghazanfar Ghori- I have it in a low light area of a high light CRS tank shaded by some wood so it only gets around 1wpg, and it also gets low frets pretty much anything its getting is from co2 and the aqua soil because i do not dose micro or macros. BTW whats ECS? Id love to see Jims pics

Aaron- I have two runners coming out of my plant too, they do not show any veining though thats cool that you got yours to, I was thinking of putting the runners in an emmersed crypt setup i just started awhile back, but I am going to wait from them to grow out a little longer before i pluck it from its mama
PICS COMING SOON!!


----------



## Kai Witte

ECS = European Cryptocoryne Society

Ghanzanfar participated at our annual gathering and the plant he mentioned is a really nice specimen...


----------



## rs79

Pics?

(of ECS *and* the plant)


----------



## Kai Witte

I'm going to post a thread on this year's ECS meeting soon.
As you can imagine, we're all still busy with our crypts... 

Here are some pics:
http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/kettner.html
http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/Plantmarket/plantmarket.html


----------



## ianiwane

Nice get the pictures up.


----------



## DelawareJim

Here's a couple of pics of Crypt. rosanervig from the 2007 ECS meeting. This was an absolutely incredible plant.


__
https://flic.kr/p/1608147006


__
https://flic.kr/p/1607237279


__
https://flic.kr/p/1607217469

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## AaronT

Wow! Is that submersed growth or emersed?


----------



## Kai Witte

Hello Aaron,

that's a submersed plant (15-20" tall); grown in a regular low-tech tank without any bells and whistles.


----------



## ts168

Oh no nice one there kai, Will they lose the pinkish vein after sometime?
Wish i have it also haha
Anyone grow them emmerse?


----------



## Kai Witte

The younger leaves shown have the broadest veins - you can see older leaves with more narrow and less bright (but still distinct) veins on the pics.

It can be grown emersed; like many cordata strains, submersed specimens look much better though.


----------



## ts168

So nice. Iwas told that thisC. cordata rosanervig will lose it vein after sometime. so i not sure if it true
Kai u have extra?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

That was a really nice specimen. Low tech, low light is apparently the way to go with this one


----------



## AaronT

Was this one of your low light low tech blackwater setups Kai?


----------



## DelawareJim

Kai;

I didn't ask at the meeting, who brought that plant? I have got to get one.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

I thougth it was the gentleman who gave us the geology talk.


----------



## ianiwane

I guess everyone here that has the plant got it from me. How do you guys have it growing right now?

PS Ghazanfar, Eric told me about the MH bulb. That sucks, I guess no oregon tort for me. haha I'm out of space anyway.


----------



## Stephan K.

C. cordata rosanervig will grow in a high tech tank too. I grow them in low tech and high tech and there's the only difference, that propagation in high tech is faster.
@Jim: I think Roland brought the plant (and he still has them).

Stephan


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Stephan K. said:


> C. cordata rosanervig will grow in a high tech tank too. I grow them in low tech and high tech and there's the only difference, that propagation in high tech is faster.
> @Jim: I think Roland brought the plant (and he still has them).
> 
> Stephan


..and you're getting the pink veination in the high tech setup?


----------



## Stephan K.

Yes. They have pink veins in both setups.


----------



## ianiwane

I am guessing you guys are not taking about the same Roland that I got the plant from. What is weird though is Roland (Green Chapter) who I got the plant from says that he has no problems getting the plant to vein. I'm just confused. Tom Barr says the plant needs specific conditions to do its thing. I really don't know what to think.


----------



## jazzlvr123

yup i have talked to Tom Barr about this plant as well and he told me it need very specific conditions to vein which i agree with because i have had this plant one in a hi tech high light setup for 6 months, and although it did okay, it stayed bright green the whole time, while in a low tech low light setup it showed its true coloration for me ill have pics posted by the end of the night. Tom explained to me that it is high nitrogen levels in low light area that bring out the pink veining (as well as turn rotalas bright red even in low to moderate light) and low nitrogen in low light brings out the yellow veining Kyle


----------



## Kai Witte

> I really don't know what to think.


Well, another case where the plants need to read up on the literature...  

From the very start (after the discovery of this cultivar in a shipment of wild crypts to Switzerland) there have been discussions which conditions would be best for getting beautifully veined plants: From what I remember without reaching any definitive conclusions. Some folks seem to get nicely veined and stable plants whereas others struggle to get a glimpse of venation. For every "secret" put forward by proud growers I've always found beautiful plants growing in the "wrong" conditions, too.


----------



## Kai Witte

> I thougth it was the gentleman who gave us the geology talk.


Yup, the gorgeous plant came from Heinz Schoepfel. Tapwater tank with loamy sand as substrate...


----------



## rs79

What KIND of tap water? There's zero hardness tapwater and then there's the liquid rock I have.


----------



## Stephan K.

@Kai: The Crypt came from Roland Strößner (for sure).


----------



## Roland S.

Hello friends,
I am reading the threads for over an year now... but never wrote an own reply ... please excuse my worse knowledge of the english language.. I will do my very best 

Sure the `Rosanervig` on the photo of Jim, was cultavated by me. For these plant I use water with up to 250uS and a very low nitrate level 5mg/l. But these are not the main problems in cultivating this plant. I have seen them in "rock hard water" too. A good friend cultivates them for years under this conditions with great success. For me it is essential to provide the plant with all (!) nutrients (trace and macro) for the whole time. They do not like a lack of anything! Every day fertilisation (or better permanent fertilisation) is the key for the colour of my plants. The light is not the main factor too..... I use T5 6500K (4x39W on 100X80X60 cm) and in lack of time I have sometimes great sucess in cultivating Lemna, Azolla and Spirodela too ;-) ... so the plants only get sunlight from one window (2m window-aquarium).... and grow like always... changing water two times a week is positiv to prevent leave damages.
For macro nutrification I use a common NPK-fertilizer and for micro nutrification I use a new type of fertilizer that looks like rubber cubes (0.5x0.5 cm) and is new in Germany ... I am not sure so please send me an pm if you want the websites of the fertilisers..... the best I have ever seen for cultivating different plants submersed. 
Roland S. from Frankonia/Germany


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Glad to see you finally post here Roland! Have you seen this plant grow without the veination?
There are quite a few folks here in the US growing it under a variety of conditions. No trouble
growing it at all - just cannot get it to color up!


----------



## AaronT

Yes, welcome to the APC community Roland. Thanks for sharing your secrets with us.


----------



## Roland S.

Yes I have often seen the plant growing without the veination ... 
But I am very lucky ... all my crypts have a well known problem ... they cannot read books and magazines ;-) ... often is said that C. cordata should grow best between constantly 24-28°. That is true and they grow very well. In summer (maximum tank temperature between 28 and 30°) my own plants get sometimes green leaves :-( But in winter I cultivate them between only 22-24° and additionally I change water (two times a week) only with cold water (6-8°). The temperature in the tank goes down to 18° and in one or two days it reaches again 22-24°. The plants grow as well as in summer and the veiantion of the new leaves is very nice. If I add enough micro nutrients the veins become red . Be careful ... not all fish like these conditions, but my plants are very healthy, good coloured and grow very well.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

Well - your results speak for themselves - that was a stunning specimen at ECS.
I didn't know that was yours otherwise I'd have brought it up right there. I thought it
was Hientz's plant - and I don't speak German.

So - micronutrients have an effect on the veination color. I can try that
too - I've tried pretty much everything else!



Roland S. said:


> Yes I have often seen the plant growing without the veination ...
> But I am very lucky ... all my crypts have a well known problem ... they cannot read books and magazines ;-) ... often is said that C. cordata should grow best between constantly 24-28°. That is true and they grow very well. In summer (maximum tank temperature between 28 and 30°) my own plants get sometimes green leaves :-( But in winter I cultivate them between only 22-24° and additionally I change water (two times a week) only with cold water (6-8°). The temperature in the tank goes down to 18° and in one or two days it reaches again 22-24°. The plants grow as well as in summer and the veiantion of the new leaves is very nice. If I add enough micro nutrients the veins become red . Be careful ... not all fish like these conditions, but my plants are very healthy, good coloured and grow very well.


----------



## Stephan K.

I treat my plants like Roland does. If the colour of veins is not so magnificent, then you can try to raise the potassium level.


----------



## jazzlvr123

heres one that has been growing in an emmersed pot for over a year: http://pic60.picturetrail.com/VOL1663/8989434/17757071/285154903.jpg


----------



## Erirku

I DON'T THINK SO!!! That is not your plant and picture to begin with!!! That picture belongs to my friend and he has that picture up on aquabid. I think you need to change your post ASAP. I will be sending out an email to him tonight about this post.



jazzlvr123 said:


> heres one that has been growing in an emmersed pot for over a year


----------



## AaronT

I don't think he was meaning to say it was his plant. I changed it to a link instead.


----------



## jazzlvr123

i never claimed it was mine man, its for sale on aquabid for $100 i just wanted to show the pic


----------



## jazzlvr123

I finally managed to get a working camera (a crappy one) but it will do heres a pic of my plant hidden away in the back corner of my CRS tank


----------

